# Normalisierung Datenbank Frage



## Fahoz (6. Dez 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte eine Datenbank von der Nullform im die 3. Normalform bringen. Nun ja, meine Ausgangsdatenbank (Nullform) besitzt natürlich Wiederholungsgruppen, Redundanz etc.

Bei einigen Attributen jedoch habe ich leere Felder. Beispielsweise habe nicht alle Kinder. Dort steht dann nichts. Wenn ich die 0 in die 1 Normalform bringe lasse ich die Felder leer? Bzw. gebe ihnen den Wert "NULL"?

vielen dank


----------



## nillehammer (6. Dez 2012)

> Bzw. gebe ihnen den Wert "NULL"?


Ja


----------



## Fahoz (7. Dez 2012)

super vielen dank. die erste nf steht soweit. hätte da evtl. noch eine frage:

in der unnormalisierten form habe ich folgende daten

pkw

01, vw polo
02, ford mondeo
01, vw polo
...
...
02, ford monteo
03, mazda

nun habe ich aus einer spalte zwei gemacht.

pkwId und pkwName meinetwegen.
In der 6. Zeile ("ford monteo") handelt es sich wohl um einen fehler. wie handhabe ich dies in der ersten normalform? da die id das auto identifiziert korrigiere ich den fehler zu "mondeo"? oder füge ich eine vierte pkwId 04 ein?

also 
pkwID---pkwName

01---vw polo
02---ford mondeo
03---mazda



vielen lieben dank


----------



## Fahoz (7. Dez 2012)

Desweiteren

Sagen wir mal es geht um Mitarbeiter die über die mitarbeiterId definiert sind. 

also 

mitarbeiterId---ehepartner

01---02
02---01
03---...
...---...
05---06
06---05
07---09


wie löse ich dieses Problem am besten? zum einen habe ich den primärschlüssel doppelt in einer relation.  und zum anderen habe ich mit 09 einen ehepartner, welcher gar nicht in meiner mitarbeiterId vorhanden ist?

füge ich diesen dann neu hinzu?

DANKE!


----------



## ARadauer (7. Dez 2012)

ich denke das ist eine fachliche Entscheidung... frag den Fachbereich oder Kunden... 
Also generells wenn mein Primärschlüssel zweimal vorhanden ist würde ich den alten Datensatz verwerfen...


----------



## Camill (7. Dez 2012)

Fahoz hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> In der 6. Zeile ("ford monteo") handelt es sich wohl um einen fehler. wie handhabe ich dies in der ersten normalform? da die id das auto identifiziert korrigiere ich den fehler zu "mondeo"? oder füge ich eine vierte pkwId 04 ein?
> [...]



Ist eindeutig ein Tippfehler, von daher würde ich diesen beheben.



Fahoz hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> wie löse ich dieses Problem am besten? zum einen habe ich den primärschlüssel doppelt in einer relation.  und zum anderen habe ich mit 09 einen ehepartner, welcher gar nicht in meiner mitarbeiterId vorhanden ist?
> 
> füge ich diesen dann neu hinzu?
> [...]



Da zu einem Mitarbeiter sicherlich noch andere Daten erfasst werden und du diese für den Mitarbeiter '09' nicht kennst wäre es nicht sinnvoll diesen hinzuzufügen, frag am besten denjenigen der diese Daten eingefügt hat


----------

